# Nevada Haus in DFW (TX) area



## CTP2338 (Dec 6, 2015)

Hello,

I would like to know if anyone has any experience with Nevada Haus GSDs? 

Also, I would be interested in comments about other breeders in DFW area. Good or bad. We are looking for a family companion dog with mild temperament. Mostly interested in show line dogs due to lower energy / drive, and I like the traditional red and black colors over sable or single color dogs, but we are not stuck on SL only. Health and temperament are most important to us. 

I would appreciate any feedback. I think moderators request that negative feedback about any breeders should be sent through PM. Also, since this is my first post to the forum, I can not start PM conversations yet (post count not high enough). There are several folks in my area that have offered to provide feedback through PM, but I am not able to reach out to them yet.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I have never heard of this breeder. I know there are lot of breeders out there but I thought I knew most of the good ones in the DFW area. 

I don't see any red flags but I really don't see much info about the dogs either. They offer training but I don't see any titles on dogs they have bred (females) I imagine the males are titled when they buy them. I see no health testing on the females, again I imagine the males purchased are tested. I see KKL for the males. If they are health testing and you like them and the dogs they should be okay for a family companion.

Their prices are pretty high. 

Check out vom Tal Der Schatten in Whitesboro. 
https://www.vtds-gsds.com/

Check out Tidmores Rising Star in McAester, OK.
http://gsdnet.org/


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Good information here: German Shepherd Guide - Home

And on the "Choosing A Breeder" Forum here.

Moms


----------

